# Central Kentucky, when to mow or leave 'last' cutting?



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

This is the first year I've had alfalfa on this property. It has been a rough year as it has not done well. But each cutting it is much better than the last.

Anyway, last cutting was about 2nd week of September, and we thought it was going to be done. My guy packed up and took his equipment home for the winter.

But we have had hot weather and lots of rain, and now my alfalfa/OG looks the best it has all year. It is about 14-16" high without blooming.

The question I have is... do I cut it this late or just leave it? I don't have a 'need' for it and my major goal would be to do whatever would be best for the field for NEXT year.

What is your opinion? Wouid just leaving it be best for next year's crop or should I just have someone take what they can get this late in the year? The weather has NOT been great for haying and given the hurricanes, I suspect it won't be very good for at least a week if at all.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Here the universities recommend to stop cutting September 15th as the first killing frost is historically on October 15th. Need that month to get plenty of energy reserves stored in the roots for spring grow back.

Several studies have also shown a late cutting reduces next years first cutting, worse case scenario is you drastically reduce stand life.

Look up when your historic first killing frost is and go from there.

Some people wait till the killing frost then mow here, problem with that is with no plant left it can smother out from snow and ice.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Usually more trouble than its worth this late as it is very hard to get dry this time of year and there will not be as near as much there as it appears to be. But, if you can get it fairly dry and use preservative it will make terrific hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I have too read it is not good to cut alfalfa close to a killing frost due to the reasons mentioned.

We are faced with a similar situation here - only timothy. My fields need clipped, but I'm going to wait until early November. Plenty of frosts, low humidity, warm afternoons and lots of wind. If I get enough to make it worth baling, I'm going to give it a try. Perhaps a post frost cut may workout for you? I don't know.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

See the attach page 70 regarding alfalfa re-growth for helping to keep a healthy stand. I like to have 12"+ of growth, this seems to be very beneficial in MY area. 400 to 450 GDD is great in my mind.

If you don't need the hay, I'd leave it alone. If you are desperate, then wait for a killing freeze/frost and cut high. By waiting alfalfa won't try to re-grow this year (using up it's carb reserves) and the tall stubble will allow more snow catch (if you have snow that is), to help with the winter kill.

Larry


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks

I have no need for it. It just looks 'good enough to cut'.

I'd rather have a better crop next year than this late hay.

Do you just leave it all winter/spring? Will the stems that die back over the winter cause any issues with new growth in the OG come spring? One guy I know said leave it and the other said Bush hog it down in the winter some time.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here where I it all gets cut. You won't get dry hay anymore unless you're really lucky some cut now some cut after frost. If the soil fertility levels are good your survival rates will be good for the winter even if you cut. An old Agway agronomist used to say in Pennsylvania dutch much more Alfalfa starved off over the winter then froze off


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I remember years back trying to get hay all done and stored in early-mid September with humid weather, which is typical timing for my area. Then after all the rush to get done, we'd get 2-3 weeks of beautiful, dry, sunny breezy weather perfect for makin hay in October and I'd say "I should have waited till October". LOL
Now here we are in mid October, and there are still many fields 4-5' tall, tops dying, lodged, left uncut. However, each time you look at the forecast, it looks like this:


----------

